# Unsupervised Pooing!



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

Okay...well Zoe is already pretty much potty trained (she hasn't had an accident in so long







). She turned four months old last Friday the 27th. There is always basically some one to watch her but we are trying to get her ready for my sister's wedding which will keep the whole family out of the house for a whole day (Oct 16). She has never really taken to her crate and I think she would do fine in the kitchen, which is tiled, with baby gates up, some water, dry food, toys, and a pee pad.
My only concern is the whole poo issue...she's potty trained to pee pads and although she's never eaten her poo, I think this might only be because she never has a chance to since someone is always there to pick it up







. She used to try to go for it a few weeks ago. Lately she'll do better...she'll poo and then come up to someone to show them what she did







.
Also...I feel like the whole house is going to reek of poo because for such a little doggie she sure can produce some stinky smelling stuff







.
Do ya'll find that most of your dogs hold it during the day? Do you have problems with poo being left on the pad for an extended amount of time?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

im sorry bittany I can't help you

My Brit Brit is 4 months old and is NOT potty trained...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I would say Lexi is 90% potty trained. She has the peeing done but she occasionally has poops inside. When I kept her in the bathroom she never had an accident. But she was only in there for the most 6 hours, most of the time it was 4. The other day Lexi and I slept for 10 hours.







I was very suprised that she held it that long.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont know how brittany would do, but sprite was great. like she would be in my room, poo, and i would sleep through the smell. and the smell wasnt THAT bad. it was really just in that one room for like 5 minutes. anyway, she would just go back to bed and sleep. and the longest i had poo out---i THINK might've been like 3 hours. but thats during the night while im sleeping. so she wasnt running around and stuff. 

i dont know if this is an option, but can you take brittany out with you? like keep her in a carrier and she would do pretty well because activity would be around her. and no one cares---especially since she's so small. when sprite was an only dog--she went EVERYWHERE, restaurants, movies, to the bathroom stall with me, shopping, grocery shopping--no one really notices.







good luck


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley is home in the kitchen all day. Most of the time he holds it until I get home...probably because he is sleeping most of the day... and if he poos in there, it is not bad. I usually don't smell it much anyway. One of the advantages of science diet I guess. He doesn't bother or eat his poo, although he will the cats' if he can get hold of it. I think she should be fine.

By the way, just a little brag about my darlin'. He is not quite 6 months old yet, and so far has done PERFECT with the potty training for several weeks.








The accidents that he has had have been my fault. I forgot to put a pad back down twice...and he poo'd there anyway...







Not that he didn't have 2 other places he could have gone...but ...still...I chalked it up to my fault.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuffy is trained to paper so he never holds it, he just goes over to the pad and does it. He does not like his crate, so I leave him gated in the guest bathroom when I leave. He has a problem going for his poop when he's left home alone and still is doing it despite all the home remedies I've tried for it. He never tries to eat his poop when someone is home, so I don't know what his deal is. As for the house smelling of poo, it probably will smell in the kitchen until you flush it all away and then the smell will go away. I have to admit that I've sometimes left his poo on his pad for a while because I didn't notice that he went and never really smelled it until I went to his bathroom and it smelled there until I flushed the poo. If you haven't actually seen Zoe eating poop I'm sure as long as you leave tons of fun toys for her she'll hopefully avoid it if it's there. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2004)

I wouldn't worry to much. Lacey is now 6 months old and thankfully she is potty trained. No accidents in so long. I have noticed that when I am not with her during the day and I come home she looks like I have woken her up from sleeping. I think most of our babies sleep when we are not with them. I would make sure she has food, water, toys to keep her occupied, a place to lay down, and a piddle pad or two.

She will do great.


----------

